# Whoooo! Dracula!



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Those of us who friended Moebius on Facebook got a great look at their new Lugosi Dracula - and it is simply wonderful.

Whooo-hoooo, will this be a fun one to build. And I'm looking forward even more to seeing how the really talented modelers on the board put Drac together.

Tres very nice.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

I cant wait, sitting next to my Invisible man it will a crowd pleaser


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

New head sculpt by Jeff Yegher.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> New head sculpt by Jeff Yegher.


Wow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ya Know, I am not a figure Kit Builder(Depends on the subject matter), But that is Beautiful!:thumbsup:

Amazing Kit.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is fantastic! I might have to both the stand-alone and the one with the victim.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

WOW, that is ALOT of kit for your money! I received a test shot of the figure from Dave a few weeks ago, and we can expect another crisply detailed figure engineered for excellent fit and designed with the builder/painter in mind. And thanks to the talents of Paul Bodensiek from ParaGrafix and Lou Dalmaso from Aztek Dummy there will be an etched brass medallion with an adhesive backed vinyl ribbon to hang it from in time for the release of the kit this summer. This will allow modelers to EASILY convert the kit costume (1927 Broadway version) to the 1931 Universal film version. Set will also include a nameplate based on posterart from the film. As soon as I get an ok from Frank, I will post pics of the medallion in place on the painted test shot. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in for 2! I have both on pre-order from cult's! Thanks Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

This is a really cool kit and now I find out Tom is planning a nifty customizing set. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

OMG!!  While I generally do not build monster kits (I did re-start in the hobby with a PL Frankie...), This is a must-have. It's great! That is a 200% improvement on the original head as shown in early photos.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Larry


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Planning? It is pretty much DONE, LOL! Frank has given his ok, so here is a pic of the medallion in place on a test shot of the kit. The ribbon in the pic is the first ribbon Lou cut; the actual production piece will be a deeper red. Set will also include a resin nameplate by Headless Fritz and should be around $10 postpaid.
Thanks for looking.
Tom


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL! I'm hoping that the victim will look like Helen Chandler, who portrayed "Mina" in the film version.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

That's really nice! Finally, a styrene kit of Dracula that actually LOOKS like Lugosi. And the medallion/ribbon looks like a must have too. Just wish I had more money for all these great kits Moebius is putting out...sigh.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Fantastic - can't wait!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous looking kit! Anybody know what the scale is?

Sean


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

It's 1/8 scale. more info at the website....

http://moebiusmodels.com/belalugosi.php

- Denis


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Didn't know it was already up on their site. Thanks. 

Sean


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

SJF said:


> Didn't know it was already up on their site. Thanks.
> 
> Sean


No problem! Just finished it today. - Denis


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder what shape the letters will be on the DRACULA name plate.Perhaps blood dripping or flowing shape.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Man! What a nice piece of work! And the medallion, just beautiful. 

Terry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

If that's the actual box top, then it's one of the coolest Moebius has ever put out. I really like the look of the kit prototype, but now I'm kinda wishing it was posed like the photo! Will be a happy buyer in any event...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm no fan of Lugosi's Dracula but even I'm tempted by that. Superb sculpt!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

I believe the scale is 1/8th. Correct me if I'm wrong. This is a really great looking kit. Awesome sculpt by Adam and Jeff. David did a great paint job. I've got mine on pre-order.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow that Dracula is outstanding and that's putting it lightly. Awesome work on that figire kit. Thank you, Frank. As always you deliver great model kits of famous monsters.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been looking forward to this kit for a long time. Looks like it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

For a while I thought it may be larger. Glad they went with 1/8 as its another must have for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> I wonder what shape the letters will be on the DRACULA name plate.Perhaps blood dripping or flowing shape.


It might not say 'DRACULA', it might say 'BELA LUGOSI as Broadways Dracula'. At least that's what the box art implies.
There may not even be a name plate. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

~RK~


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> Planning? It is pretty much DONE, LOL! Frank has given his ok, so here is a pic of the medallion in place on a test shot of the kit. The ribbon in the pic is the first ribbon Lou cut; the actual production piece will be a deeper red. Set will also include a resin nameplate by Headless Fritz and should be around $10 postpaid.
> Thanks for looking.
> Tom


 
Thanx for posting the pic. I was hoping for something more accurate to the actual movie prop but, at 1/8 scale, this will have to do.

- GJS


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The prototype looks incredible. I'll be watching for this one to hit the shelves. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

With such a beautiful kit as this, the addition or omission of a pendent around the neck is a silly criticism. This is one for the record books, truly amazing!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

To be clear, I am offering the medallion as an add-on to give people an opportunity to build the figure of Dracula as he appeared in a more familiar
property, namely the film we all saw on TV as kids. No criticism is intended, nor (at least, I believe) implied of the plastic kit. I maintain what I believe to be a strong working relationship with Frank and Dave at Moebius and more often than not, they provide me with early access to kits so I can create the products I offer to be available when the kits arrive in stores. This was the case with the medallion and I cleared posting the image here with Frank before doing so. As to the detailing of the medallion itself, it was created over a year ago as part of an Aurora replacement set and was not intended to duplicate the film prop so much as match the somewhat stylized look of that kit, and replace the molded-in detail which left something to be desired after nearly fifty years of production. I am very pleased with the appearance of the part, and I think with the addition of the vinyl ribbon, an attractive and reasonably priced option is available for those builders of the upcoming Moebius kit who are interested. :thumbsup:
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> To be clear, I am offering the medallion as an add-on to give people an opportunity to build the figure of Dracula as he appeared in a more familiar
> property, namely the film we all saw on TV as kids. No criticism is intended, nor (at least, I believed) implied of the plastic kit. I maintain what I believe to be a strong working relationship with Frank and Dave at Moebius and more often than not, they provide me with early access to kits so I can create the products I offer to be available when the kits arrive in stores. This was the case with the medallion and I cleared posting the image here with Frank before doing so. :thumbsup:
> Tom Parker
> Cult of Personality Productions


I didn't mean you, it is great that you are providing that piece! I was talking about those that, even months ago, were complaining that it would not be included as part of the kit, as well as others who were disappointed by your offering. Thanks for your part in this great kit! I am still on the fence over using it......hmmmm, maybe two builds!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks RSN, in the context of this thread, I misunderstood your statement, and I appreciate your quick reply and clarification. :thumbsup: I am glad to hear I will have at least ONE customer for this set! 
Tom


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Two customers - I love the medallion kit included w/the Aurora replacement head. Heck, I love all the replacement stuff I've gotten from your company over the years Tom...You, John Apgar and the other guys keep 'em coming.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Don. John and I have no shortage of ideas, so if you build them, we will make them! The medallion will be the same exact piece from the Aurora set and the nameplate will feature the same art, but as part of a stone block rather than a flat piece. Dave has informed me there will be no plate in the kit, but if you go to headlesshearseman.com, I'm pretty sure Fritz already has
plates featuring Broadway styled art. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> As to the detailing of the medallion itself, it was created over a year ago as part of an Aurora replacement set and was not intended to duplicate the film prop so much as match the somewhat stylized look of that kit,


Thanx for making that clarification. I noticed the resemblance to the Aurora medallion at first glance. It still would have been nice to see something closer to the actual movie prop, but, this will do nicely.

- GJS


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

What a piece of crap, Tom!! Where's the panel lines!!!!!!!!!?!


Buc


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Gary; part of the problem with the medallion is the actual fullsize piece is sculpted and many of the surfaces are somewhat rounded which does not translate well to the etch process. On the other hand Paul (Bodensiek of ParaGraphix, who designed and produced the parts) DID capture the "ray" detail on the points of the star almost perfectly and this is the first time in ANY kit that feature has been represented. I think if you took a tiny bit of Magic Sculpt, applied it to the center of the medallion and then used a bit of brass tubing to push in some details it would look a bit more accurate, but to be honest, the problem then becomes finding clear reference photos to work from. The pic you posted shows what it is NOT, but it does not really show what it is either. I remember seeing a prop replica on one of the forums (UMA perhaps?) and if memory serves the creator of that piece was forced to do some guesswork when creating his version as well. 
Tom


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

spock62 said:


> That's really nice! Finally, a styrene kit of Dracula that actually LOOKS like Lugosi. And the medallion/ribbon looks like a must have too. Just wish I had more money for all these great kits Moebius is putting out...sigh.


 I know what you mean about working capital. I will buy three of the drac and three of the deluxe kits. This will be a great summer. Now to move the wife and pets out and this will free up cash.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

What'll take for em'?


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

whitewarrior said:


> What'll take for em'?


free


----------

